# االاقسام العامة > منبر سيده فرح >  >  سيده فرح أغنية المريخ الخالدة   الشاعر الزبير عوض الكريم

## وليد المريخابى

*






يا بت فرح

الليلة لو شفتي الإسم

كيف أضحى مصدر للفرح

كيف أضحى للعشاق حبيب

يحلو الغزل فيه ويصح

أصبح شعار في كل دار

وفوق للسحاب مختال سرح

آه من صفارو العسجدي

ماخد البريق من قوس قزح

آه من كؤوسو المنزلة

مين غيرو يقدر ينزلا

ويهدي البلاد أجمل فرح

......

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم

كيف أضحى للإبداع شرف

الماوجد في الدار مكان

ندمان وللدمعات زرف

الكابلي يشدو بعد سرور

وفتح الله يخطو خطى كرف

وساقية حمد لسع تدور

ماغاب غناهو ولا وقف

والروعة في ود الأمين

لو كان ترنم أو عزف

ما ديل مثال

إيجاز مصغر مقتضب

أصلو المحال كل المحال

حصر الرموز

يا سيده في الفن والأدب

في الإذاعة والصحافة في

المسارح والرتب

الساحة تذخر بالكوادر

بالنوابغ والنخب

.......

يا سيده لو شفتيهو كيف

فارق بلادنا وانتشر

في كينيا معروف والخليج

في آسيا والصين والمجر

تاريخ مطرز بالفخار

من عهد قرعم لي صخر

تاريخ مطرز بالذهب

من شرفي لي برعي وطلب

وكمال وجقدول والعجب

أيامنا من بعدك بقت

يا سيده في بهجة وطرب

..........

يا سيده لو شفتي الإسم

كيف أضحي معشوق الألوف

زغرودة في ثغر الحسان

ورسوم تزين أحلى

الكفوف

صفقة وأغاني ونقرشه

الحان وإيقاعات دفوف

تشجي المسامع والبدن

يا سيده مريخك دوام

بالصفوة محروس

محتضن

بالكلمة والحرف

الأنيق

أرقى الوصف بيهو

اقترن

مين يعلو في دنيا الأدب

قامة التجاني وحاج

حسن

ود بانقا والمك علي

والمبدعات أخوات مزن

......

يا سيده يكفيكي افتخار

ما شفنا أحلى من

النجوم

في الكون شعار

منظر يريح كل العيون

بهجة ومسرة وانبهار

والحكمة عند

الإنتصار

الدنيا ترقص وتنتشي

والظلمة تتبدل نهار

ما أحلى ساعة

الإنتصار

لما البلد تهدأ وتروق

ويهتف الجمع الخلوق

مريخنا فوق مريخنا فوق
*

----------


## 24 العجب 24

*يا سلاااام يا وليد...الله يخليك... وربنا يرحم سيدة فرح...صاحبة فكرة الخروج من المحلية الضيقة إلى العالمية...
ومن الوقت داك...المريخ عالم جميل...وأتى الوالي وزاده جمالاً فوق جمال...(الله يخلي الوالي ويطول عمرو)..
*

----------


## سارا سيداحمد

*مشكووووور ياوليد

قصيدة رائعة تعبر عن مدي شكر كل المريخاب للرائعة سيدة فرح  
*

----------


## بت ملوك النيل

*الف شكر وليد

قصيدة رائعة
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*مشكور
يعطيك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## حاج حمد

*اليس فى كوب المريخ من ملاحن وافنان ليغنى لنا هذة الصيدة
                        	*

----------


## جقدول

*شكرا وليد على نقل هذه القصيدة الجميلة الرائعة في السيدة الجليلة 

سيدة فرح  

تحياتي 
*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*فوق مريخنا فوق فوق
                        	*

----------


## abdoosh

*المريح العظيم
                        	*

----------


## abdoosh

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا
السيدة فرح سمت سيد الاسم ربما لووووووووو اختارت غيرهزا الشق لما احببتة باهزا الجنون
                        	*

----------


## abdoosh

*ياصفوة اهدى تحياتى لكل عشاقو المريخ العظيم الجولى بامدنى وابو حيدر بشمال جدة والدبوج بابحر الشمالية 
والى الوالى الغالى نعشق النجمة ونحب ونحترم ونمجد ونعتز ونفتخر ونتباها ونتغزل باحترام واجلال با الوالي
                        	*

----------


## تينا

*مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
                        	*

----------

